# Thanks Mr Wasp : )



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

I havent got the best camera but just couldnt help myself to take these pics.


----------



## Naultinus (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice photos! That is a drone fly, not a wasp


----------

